# All Black Friday Sales



## Hooked (10/11/21)

This thread is for forumites to post info on all Black Friday Sales, from any vendor, so that they are in one place. 

It will have to be posted by a forumite, as vendors are not allowed to advertise anywhere except in their own sub-form.

Please include a link to the original post.

You were looking for this @MoE7

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (10/11/21)

First up from @ivc_mixer. See here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/11/21)

Hooked said:


> First up from @ivc_mixer. See here.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (12/11/21)

All Day Vapes here. 

YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TyTy (12/11/21)

Brilliant was looking for something like this

thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (12/11/21)

Inkd Vapor @JurgensSt 
https://inkdvapor.co.za/product-category/black-november/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoE7 (16/11/21)

Hooked said:


> This thread is for forumites to post info on all Black Friday Sales, from any vendor, so that they are in one place.
> 
> It will have to be posted by a forumite, as vendors are not allowed to advertise anywhere except in their own sub-form.
> 
> ...


Yes! Yess! Finally ,thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/21)




----------



## Viper_SA (17/11/21)

Anyone seen any chargers on sale anywhere? Might be a bit late for Black Friday... I was asleep


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone seen any chargers on sale anywhere? Might be a bit late for Black Friday... I was asleep



you are still good, just keep checking the usual suspects, something might come up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (17/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone seen any chargers on sale anywhere? Might be a bit late for Black Friday... I was asleep


https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/accessories/chargers/nitecore-intellicharger-d4/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone seen any chargers on sale anywhere? Might be a bit late for Black Friday... I was asleep


https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/xtar-vc4s-charger/
https://bossvape.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-charger-i4

More should come up closer to Black Friday or on the day

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (18/11/21)

@Rooigevaar of Wiener Vape posted Black Friday info here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/11/21)

@TFM posted here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/21)

All vapers corner BF deals valid 26 - 28 November

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/21)

Vaperite Black Friday deals

https://www.vaperite.co.za/black-november-2021-on-sale/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/21)

Vape cartel deals here

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/black-friday-2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/11/21)

@TFM here

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (23/11/21)

Blck Flavour @Nick Black here. 
Includes a competition!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## adriaanh (23/11/21)

Vape King

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/21)



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (23/11/21)

From @YeOldeOke All Day Vapes

Lots of goodies! I tried to copy the pic but it wouldn't paste all of it, so here's the link.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/21)

TFM going live at midnight tonight. Read here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/11/21)

@Downtown Vapoury here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/11/21)

https://www.shipwreckvapes.co.za/

*SPECIAL OFFER*

10% off all products

Use code: *SWVBF2021*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/11/21)

R79 for 18 rolls 2-ply puppies at Checkers. I'm sorted for the next few months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (27/11/21)

https://alldayvapes.co.za
@YeOldeOke

"From now till Monday evening we have turbo charged our Black Friday sale with further discounts on all Mods, Mod & Pod Kits, Atomizers & Chargers!

Everything including our best sellers!

And also on all our juices!"

Have a look here.


----------



## MIKE6236 (27/11/21)

Any shops that will still have specials on Wednesday?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Any shops that will still have specials on Wednesday?


Wacky Wednesday, Steers

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Birkie (27/11/21)

Hooked said:


> https://alldayvapes.co.za
> @YeOldeOke
> 
> "From now till Monday evening we have turbo charged our Black Friday sale with further discounts on all Mods, Mod & Pod Kits, Atomizers & Chargers!
> ...


So, while practicing restraint all of yesterday...I finally "cracked", and ordered some of your juices! Can't wait to test them. By all reports.. EXCELLENT!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (27/11/21)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wacky Wednesday, Steers



Probably have to settle neh? Only getting paid on the 1st.


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Probably have to settle neh? Only getting paid on the 1st.


Sirvape usually keeps the discounted prices until the stocks are out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

